# alfalfa pellets, any idea how many lbs in a scoop



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I just bought a bag of alfalfa pellets for my horse, but i don't have a scale yet to weigh them, I have 2 horses who need a little extra weight, one is a 14.2hh arab/quarter gelding, he is in his mid 30s and weighs about 800lbs, and my OTTB mare who is 16hh and weighs about 1000lbs...I have a 3QT scoop, does anyone know about how much i need to feed them? Thanks
Rachel


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

When I have weighed mine, a 3 qt scoop held about 3 lbs. I'd start with 1 scoop per-feeding and see how they do with that.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Since different feeds will be different weigh by volume, you can't accurately measure by assuming a 3lb scoop will be 3lb of a particular feed. Without the use of a scale in the barn, an alternative will be to use a household scale (either take the feed and scoop home or bring the scale to the barn). 

Get on the scale yourself holding the empty scoop then add feed until your weight goes up by the amount you want to feed. Mark the scoop and that will get you close enough at each feeding for that particular feed.

I've been feeding by weight for over 20 years and it's the only way to go. This is my set up:


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't remember the brand name, i got it from tractor supply for 9.99 i think, anyway, i ordered a scale but just wanted to get an idea on where to start them at with it, believe it or not, i don't own a scale lol, i have the wii fit so if i'm ever brave enough to weigh myself i use that


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Iride - your set up for your scale is similar to mine. I got my scale at Walmart for $5 in the fishing department. Your's has a larger face and is much easier to read. Still, mine gets the job done.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks dee - see? Size doesn't matter. I paid $1 or $2 for mine at a garage sale over 20 years ago and it is still working fine (I double check it from time to time).


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

aprox 3cups per lb


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I didn't even think about checking the fishing section at walmart, i looked in the kitchen and could only find one that went up to 7lbs, so that wouldn't work lol...anyway the hay pellets are standlee brand Standlee Hay Alfalfa Hay Pellets - 5121762 | Tractor Supply Company if that helps all...
i do have another question if anyone knows, with the beetpulp pellets do you have to soak them for 24hrs as well? I've stayed away from beetpulp because i can't soak it for that long


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You do not have to soak beet pulp at all.

Here is a good article on beet pulp.

If you are the soaking type, pellets do take longer than shreds. But no where near 24 hours. 

When I have forgotten to soak ahead of time I put hot water in them and while I am cleaning two stalls and getting hay together they have soaked up quite nicely.

Normally I simply put water in the meal before and they soak the 12 hours until the next meal.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> You do not have to soak beet pulp at all.
> 
> Here is a good article on beet pulp.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info, but my gelding is missing all but 4 of his bottom molars so he needs his food well soaked, how long should i soak the pellets for vs the shredded? Thanks again!


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I soak my pellets about a half hour and they are mush... shreds in hot water soaked in about same amount of time


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Rachel1786 said:


> Thank you for the info, but my gelding is missing all but 4 of his bottom molars so he needs his food well soaked, how long should i soak the pellets for vs the shredded? Thanks again!



My answer



Alwaysbehind said:


> If you are the soaking type, pellets do take longer than shreds. But no where near 24 hours.
> 
> When I have forgotten to soak ahead of time I put hot water in them and while I am cleaning two stalls and getting hay together they have soaked up quite nicely.
> 
> Normally I simply put water in the meal before and they soak the 12 hours until the next meal.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It's also been my understanding that soaking feed for 24 hours introduces too much bacteria to the mush.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Beet pulp pellets should be soaked 2-3 hours, longer if it's really cold, shorter if you use warm or hot water. Shreds can soak 20-45 minutes.

Soaking more than 4 hours in warm weather can cause the beet pulp to go rancid.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for all your help guys! I think i will buy the beet pulp and just keep it in the office at work and soak it in hot water and then bring it back to the horses, then they will get a nice warm meal also, i'll probably to the same with the alfalfa pellets...now one last question, how much alfalf and beet pulp should i give them if they get a full grain ration and 1 bale of hay a day(3 horses a donkey and goat all share the hay sometimes if they eat it all we will give them a bit more) the one that will get it is an 800lb 14.2hh arab/quarter who is in his mid 30's and the other is a 1000lb OTTB mare who is only 13


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

the older one I would give at least 2lbs of beet pulp and about 4lbs of alfalfa pellets DRY weight 

the younger one about 1lb of beet pulp and 2lbs of alfalfa if he is harder keeper


----------

